# 105 Front Cable Anchor Bolt



## willmac89 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have an 08 Trek 2.3 with a 105 front derailleur. I lost the bolt on it that clamps the cable down. Can I just buy a nut/bolt from home depot or do I need it from Shimano.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Any bolt washer of the right size should work. I am assuming it is the same as Ultegra and I am looking at mine right now. It will be metric, not sure of the size, get something nice in stainless steel. Probably if you walk into a bike shop they would give you the proper bolt if you asked nicely.


----------

